# Rebuilt CVT warranty from the dealer



## gryphon.wraith (10 d ago)

I have 223000 miles on my 2010 S ER and the tranny died the day after New Years day. I'm having the dealer replace the CVT with a rebuilt unit from Nissan but was told the warranty was only 12 months 12,000 miles. Is that true? I was under the impression that new units brand new or rebuilt from the manufacture had better warranty coverage than that. Any thoughts?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Nope, that's true. The standard parts warranty is 12/12 with no special terms for transmissions.


----------



## Hebdomadally (2 d ago)

Unfortunately, that's true. I would recommend you find a new dealer for example who can propose you a longer warranty. I found some when I was a college a few years ago and he's a great and kind guy with high business ethics skills. Funny that after I met him, all my college papers were about him (I studied at the business and management faculty so he was a great example for me). I can recommend you him if you want and ask him your question.


----------

